# new smoker



## ravenclan (Jul 9, 2018)

think i will give this a try!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 9, 2018)

Haha I've actually seen this done before. Some of the Q that comes off of them looks amazing!


----------



## Geebs (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a friend that made some mods to a filing cabinet and smokes like this. The chicken he does on here is awesome.


----------



## Will Smoke (Jul 9, 2018)

What is a Cold Smoker...


----------



## ravenclan (Jul 10, 2018)

Will Smoke said:


> What is a Cold Smoker...



Go to the top of the page, in the Search area, type in "cold smoke". you will have more info then you will know what to do with!

alot of people do cold smoked butter, cheese, different kinds of nuts and even fish. A cold smoke is for just the smoke and very little heat.


----------



## Will Smoke (Jul 10, 2018)

shot out to Ravenclan and the MidWest Dub K in the house... just saying i like to use the set ups for cold smoking rather than making something dangerous.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 10, 2018)

That’s something you would see here in Arkansas! And I’ve actually seen a video of this on Facebook.  Don’t know if it’s the same one or not, but loooks like it makes some good bbq!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2018)

Works probably as good as a UDS as long as it gets the Q done doesn't matter what it looks like. Bet the cost was reasonable too.

Warren


----------

